# Pills vs Injection



## jumusiq (Jul 19, 2011)

Is there a difference in effectiveness between pills and injected steroids? Is there such a thing as pill-form roids??


----------



## ItsAParadox (Jul 19, 2011)

Every steroid is different, yes there are in pills form, I would say besides the difference between the compounds the main difference between oral and injectable would be toxicity I guess, Of course they also take a different route into your body.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 19, 2011)

Everything you asked for

Click above link.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 19, 2011)

What are your stats?  Age? ANy experience?  Years training?


----------



## jumusiq (Jul 19, 2011)

*Stats*

Im 30.. 5'10" 195 lbs.. been training for a while on and off but now I'm training correctly.. all muscle groups. Ive tried m1Test and got good gains from it. I wasnt sure if something like the pills I took are as efficient as injection.. Trying to get as much info as possible cu Ive nver injected. Thanks.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 19, 2011)

The pills can be very effective but also are usually very toxic.  Injectables can be much easier on the body if used correctly.


----------



## jumusiq (Jul 19, 2011)

Then theres the question of where to get them and whats the best stack.. lol .. alot of info to soak in


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Jul 20, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Everything you asked for
> 
> Click above link.



I lol'd


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 20, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Everything you asked for
> 
> Click above link.


 
yes the info you want is readily available almost everywhere including the stickies on this site.....but stay away from isteriod-  there is some bad info on there


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 20, 2011)

IMO, pills like Dianabol or Anadrol should be used to kickstart a cycle of 'injectable' steroids.  The gains will typically wear off, and it's not worth shutting your body down for a 4 week cycle of dbol.

Look into a 12 week cycle of test enanthate or cypionate @ 500mg a week.  You would be blown away by how much that would do for you!

Best of luck


----------



## FordFan (Jul 20, 2011)

Pills are very effective. Like everything, there is a trade off. Most are tough on the liver.

Me, I'd rather kick start w/ pills, and do inj.

You have lots of reading to do.


----------



## GUNRACK (Jul 20, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Everything you asked for
> 
> Click above link.


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 20, 2011)

yep orals should always be stacked with test, too many good reasons not to do it


----------



## jr214 (Jul 21, 2011)

Liver ,enough said.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 21, 2011)

Most effective oral steroids are going to be toxic (like these guys have been saying).  We at Primordial Performance are trying to create effective and SAFE oral steroids.  Primordial Performance | Nutritional Supplements and Fitness Supplements For Improved Body Contour and Sexual Prowess


----------



## TwisT (Jul 21, 2011)

fleshlight vs pussy


----------



## Rambo88 (Jul 21, 2011)

^ definately not the same comparrison, unless ur going to kickstart with the fleshlight while waiting for the pussy


----------



## jumusiq (Jul 22, 2011)

So you guys recommend pills only for like 4 weeks then inject? Or start with both right away?


----------



## powermuscle (Jul 22, 2011)

injection


----------



## Pika (Jul 22, 2011)

These guys are right bro, test cycle is the best for a newbi and safer on the body but imo some orals like ph's are good in away, lets say h drol your unlikly to lose hair then a test cycle  however using decca alone is very bad imo it will kill your dick! 

If your not bother about 
Hairloss then i think test is your best bet


----------



## jr214 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes sir test is best,make sure you gots some pussy,a blow up doll,lol,or a lotta lotion.my 1st time with test ,my girl couldnt give it to me enough.i yanked my shit so much it was crazy the wood it gave me.if I would of went to a sperm clinic at that time I prob could of cum up with the money for my humatrop for a year`s worth.


----------



## jumusiq (Jul 23, 2011)

Well Im bald so hairloss is not an issue! LOL!


----------



## Pika (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh lol then hit the test bro you will never get the gains on test as you will on aral i mean its just so much safer and it's in yo body anyways so you never no whats in them pillls


----------



## VMS (Jul 24, 2011)

So whats the best injectable for a newbie that wouldn't want to risk the hair loss??


----------



## Pika (Jul 24, 2011)

Honestly? Im no pro but tren but thats a real harsh one so if your scared of losing hair id go with a ph bro ... Not decca becase yiur get a decca dik! Lol your hate that! Trust mee 

I will start my first cycle in a few months .. H drol .. Seems to be good


----------



## jumusiq (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok .. I see they sell test in vials of 200mg... I should add up 400-500mg per week and buy that many vials per mth?


----------



## VMS (Jul 24, 2011)

Pika said:


> Honestly? Im no pro but tren but thats a real harsh one so if your scared of losing hair id go with a ph bro ... Not decca becase yiur get a decca dik! Lol your hate that! Trust mee
> 
> I will start my first cycle in a few months .. H drol .. Seems to be good



Cool thanks mate.

So (H drol) is the go for people who want to keep their hair and don't want to stand around pointing at people all day with their third arm.

All the while increasing muscle mass, excellent!


----------



## lifthvy (Jul 25, 2011)

jumusiq said:


> Is there a difference in effectiveness between pills and injected steroids? Is there such a thing as pill-form roids??


 
Absolutely.  You might want to do some reading on AAS, and PCT.. your going to get wide-ranging opinions on "what works".  Everybody is different, what works for me may not work for you.  Personally, I would never recommend to a beginner to "stack" orals with test.  You should start out with a dose of 4 to 500mg of test C or E ew. for a first cycle.  Log your gains/results etc. and go from there, and remember proper PCT is important, also, keep in mind that orals pass through the liver twice, hence the toxicity.  Good Luck man.


----------



## jumusiq (Jul 26, 2011)

Lfthvy:  you mean 4-500mg for one month?


----------



## lifthvy (Jul 26, 2011)

400-500 ew..each week


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Jul 26, 2011)

But for us guys that have wives that don't want us injecting, what is a good oral alternative?


----------



## Pika (Jul 26, 2011)

Id say h drol/p mag are great first orals bro 5 week cycle woukd be good


----------



## VMS (Aug 7, 2011)

lifthvy said:


> Absolutely.  You might want to do some reading on AAS, and PCT.. your going to get wide-ranging opinions on "what works".  Everybody is different, what works for me may not work for you.  Personally, I would never recommend to a beginner to "stack" orals with test.  You should start out with a dose of 4 to 500mg of test C or E ew. for a first cycle.  Log your gains/results etc. and go from there, and remember proper PCT is important, also, keep in mind that orals pass through the liver twice, hence the toxicity.  Good Luck man.



Thanks mate, have been doing some more reading and basically the hardest part is getting hold of it in Aus... tricky tricky!


----------

